

Italian universities hacked (Story in Italian)  - jeisc
http://www.repubblica.it/tecnologia/2011/07/06/news/hacker_di_nuovo_all_attaco_stavolta_delle_univesit_italiane-18761507/

======
jeisc
Translated with Google: THE EVENT Extremely serious hacker attack at Italian
universities Stolen sensitive data of thousands of people including students
and professors. Hit 18 universities including the one in Rome, Milan, Bologna,
Turin, Naples, Bari Pages and pages of information with phone numbers,
passwords, birth dates, names and surnames

